

Ask HN: How do you use your commute time? - edu


======
staunch
Podcasts, audio books, and NPR.

My commute went from 30-45 minutes each way to about 10-15 each way. Kind of
miss the extra time to listen to great stuff.

~~~
GVRV
Which podcasts?

~~~
staunch
The History of Rome, This Week in Tech, This Week in Venture Capital, This
Week in Startups, This American Life.

------
bartonfink
I talk to myself. Seriously. I explain, out loud, whatever is on my mind as if
I'm talking to another person. I then, also out loud, make objections and ask
pointed ?'s as if I were in a lecture or at a presentation. It's a sort of
Socratic monologue, and I've been doing it for around a year. Best thing I've
ever done with my commute time.

Call me crazy but I find that taking the effort to verbalize my thoughts on a
subject really solidifies my understanding.

------
dukecitypal
Listening to Podcasts. Always. Some of my favorites are This American Life,
The Bugle, Wait Wait Don't Tell me, Fresh Air, Science Talk.

------
jessmchung
I ride the JZ line in NYC. I try not to fall. Either I will read my weekly
nymag, or if I've already finished it, I will see what literature my fellow
passengers are reading - the people reading from Kindles tend to read steamier
novels.

------
golgo13
On the drive to work, it's Opie and Anthony. I need a good laugh to get the
day going. On the way home, I listen to Microsoft MCM Traning Videos. Not
ideal for writing & reading on screen code, but listening to the concepts is
great.

------
Andrenid
Watch movies on my laptop, listen to music, read the kindle, or sleep (my
commute is ~5 hours a day round-trip on a train).

------
luther07
For my 15 minute bus ride (2 miles) I sometimes crack open the textbook on
probability that I'm working through.

------
mindcrime
Listening to music, day-dreaming, and cursing at the other drivers on the
roads; not necessarily in that order.

------
mindfulbee
Checking emails, reading news on my phone, and listening to some audiobooks--
usually walking.

------
MatthewPhillips
Podcasts and occasionally audiobooks (would do that more often if they weren't
so expensive).

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Don't forget that your local library probably has lots of audiobooks. Of
course, then the problem is finding time to get to the library when it's
open...

------
andrewcurioso
What commute time? I work from home.

When I am on the road, I "read" audio books.

------
cotsog
To exercise. Either biking 10k or running 5k and the rest via the metro.

------
keiferski
Trying not to get hit by a car (I ride a bike.)

------
veyron
Mount my iPad to my BMW and work! thank god for iSSH

------
egometry
NPR. Always.

